# Bay Boat



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

If you had about $50K to spend on a bay boat what would be the ideal one? Looking also to take it offshore when the weather permits. I'm very interested in hearing everyones' thoughts.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 2009 22' Ranger Bay with a F250 for sale. Only 45 hours, shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I love our 22TE Pathifnder. It gets as shallow as you need around here for the most part and Ive had it 16 or so miles offshore and it does great in the big pond as well. If you dont do alot of shallower water stuff the 24 is a sweet ride too and doesnt draw that much more water


----------



## BLUE RUNNER (Aug 11, 2009)

Our 24' pathfinder has done well in both the rivers and the gulf. It can run as shallow as most all of the other true bay boats but has a good ride offshore. Another awesome rig is the yellowfin 24' !


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Was thinking about making the same post as I am about to be in the same situation. Agreed on pathfinder as a great boat. Was recently on a Ranger 2410 bay and loved it. I REALLY like the layout and the big bow flare on the Polar 2310. Great setup and awesome looking boat however I have heard on the earlier 2000+ models they had some issue but have corrected them. Fished a Skeeter 24v and loved it as well. Not derailing the folks selling boats their here, just offering an opinion! Used boats for sure right now. Great deals out there.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

a lake and bay!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Andros Bonefish 22


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a shearwater 22. It was an awesome boat. Great for flats and bay. went offshore in it, but tellin you now, with a 2-3 ft chop, better start bailing. I think that is true of all of those bay boats with a long boat low to the water, you start punching the bow into waves pretty easily once it snots up a little.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing better than a Lake n Bay 22 back water....It's the best riding bay boat on the market. Rangers and Pathfinders are good too...


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got a Ranger 23 Bay and I believe that its the best all around boat the I've ever had. The combination of a good bow flare and a steep entry make it a pretty good boat for most conditions. Of course, you must pick your days to go off-shore, but it handles most sea conditions pretty well. I don't believe any bay boat will ever ride as well off-shore as a deep V all the way to the transom. Its really a compromise boat most suited for shallow water. I moved here from the coast of MS and I've had my Ranger down to the Chandeleur, North Islands and Freemason on the "right" days. That means 45+ miles from the mainland.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Sea Pro makes a sick bay boat. 

My dad used to have one and it was awesome.


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

24 yellowfin


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

22' majek, w/ 250hp yamaha.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *inshorefisherman (11/10/2009)*24 yellowfin




where you find one for under $50k?


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

he didnt say new


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *inshorefisherman (11/10/2009)*he didnt say new




let me know when you find one for under $50k and ill sell mine and go buy it...cheapest ive found is $60k for a '07


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I have got a 2009 2200 Tournament Edition Nautic Star with a 250 Yamaha 4 Stroke with all the bells and whistels that I would sell for 45,000. My dad and I want a 24' for more room.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

My top3:Cayon Bay 2270; Haynie 24 HO; Yellowfin 24

Hopefully when I finish college I can ditch the sea pro and have one of those in the drive!!!


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I have owned a shearwater, blazer bay, sea pro, well craft, and currently have a 2009 Lake and Bay backwater. I have ridin on pathfinders, tritons, centuryand a few others. Hands down the Backwater is the best riding and fastest bay boat out of those. Have not tried them all but I'm sure the stepped hull makes the difference. 

I would be glad to take you on a test ride whenever you get a chance. Within the next few weeks anyway.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cape horn bay 22. The best riding bay boat Ive been on! HAvent been on the new 23 but the look like they would ride nice!


----------



## Julebugs (Dec 3, 2008)

I would say a 2009 Pathfinder 2200TE. Love the FSU addition. I am actually getting ready to sell my 2003 Pathfinder 2200V for way less than 50,000. It is a dream boat.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a carola skiff 24ft that is great


----------



## ahoward32 (Oct 5, 2009)

surprised nobody has mentioned the Everglades 24.3 with an F250 or F225. Solid boat for all types of water, and nearly 4 mpg.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Are any of these tunnel hulled? I had heard somewhere that a tunnel hull is the best way to get ultra shallow and to keep from tearing up the grass.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you want a bay boat or flats boat? Honestly, I would highly recommend figuring out what you will do most of the time with it, i.e. do you want to go offshore every now and then or are you going to travel to Louisiana or tampa a lot and flats fish. A tunnel hull is meant for extremely shallow water fishing, very very rare around the northwest florida area. Unless your someone who is going to go to Louisiana or other parts of FL fishing the real flats, like all day in less than 2 ft of water you really do not need a flats boat. I think most people would get much more use out of a small center console/bay boat hybrid than a flats boat around here. I am all for protecting the grass flats and fishing shallow, but there are few areas in the area where a 22-24 ft center console of any kind will not be able to reach. 



I would recommend something for this area that is better in 2-3 ft seas than something that is meant to be fished in less than 2 ft of water.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Canyon Bay 2375 or possibly the 24 footer...


----------



## SpotNTails (Dec 10, 2007)

Check out a Ranger 2310 Bay boat rigged with Yamaha's new 250 SHO VMAX.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

2202 Century Bay with full tower!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Capt. Brad King (12/12/2009)*2202 Century Bay with full tower!!


Thats a nice boat! I just heard Century is going out of business....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (12/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Capt. Brad King (12/12/2009)*2202 Century Bay with full tower!!
> ...




Yeah they are Brant... Talked to some guys earlier this week about it. They are from what I gather temporarily stopping all production of Century Boats. Bummer too, I love there boats!!!!

I think this may work in my favor though....... I'll Just have to wait and see


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a Ranger Bay boat and it is great. I have fished both inshore and offshore in the right conditions and have been very pleased with the boats performance. Anything more than 3' seas keeps me inshore, but I think that is true for bay boats generally. Well constructed rugged boat. Comfortable and good looking.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *DKFREE (12/13/2009)*I have a Ranger Bay boat and it is great. I have fished both inshore and offshore in the right conditions and have been very pleased with the boats performance. Anything more than 3' seas keeps me inshore, but I think that is true for bay boats generally. Well constructed rugged boat. Comfortable and good looking.


Rangers are beautiful rigs!!!! I love the 2310 Bay.. That is one fine machine


----------

